# Which Paprika for a Hungarian Goulash 'like', recipe??



## larry_stewart (Sep 7, 2015)

When younger, my grandmother (whose parents were from Hungary). would make Hungarian Goulash.  She always served it over egg noodles, and with a pickle on the side ( usually Ba-tampte).

She wasn't the greatest cook, but this recipe she nailed.

She has since passed away, with no written records of her recipe.

Being that she has a Hungarian Background, I assume she used Hungarian Paprika in her recipe.

I went to the Penzy's web page and there were at least 2 Hungarian Paprika's listed ( Half sharp , and sweet(.

Any clue which would be more appropriate for such a recipe, or is just a matter of taste?

Just curious
Since Im vegetarian now, I won't try and recreate her recipe ( especially cause I remember most of the flavor was from the meat itself),  But I may try to whip up something with a similar taste profile, so i was just curious as to the Paprika she may have used.

Thanks,

larry

https://www.penzeys.com/search/#?q=paprika

PS:
IF there is another link to other, more appropriate, options, feel free to point me in the right direction


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 8, 2015)

Goulash is one of those things that people will argue about for hours on who has the most authentic recipe (kind of like chili or barbecue in this country). Most recipes I've seen call for Hungarian sweet paprika, but I like to use a combination of both sweet and hot varieties. 

In the end, I don't think it really matters as long as it fits your tastes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2015)

The recipe I use calls for both sweet and hot paprika.  This allows you to get enough paprika flavor without making the dish too hot.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been to Hungary and bought paprika from a vendor that only had one kind of paprika.  It was sweet.  But like Andy suggested, I would also use one with some heat for your dish.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2015)

Larry, if you read a bunch of recipes for goulash, you'll find a variety of ingredients and quantities.  This is a local dish that evolved over many years in every household in the area.  I think the only rule for this type of dish is that paprika is the star of the dish and needs to have a strong presence.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok, thanks everyone.  Ill just base it on my memory, make some modifications, and add just the right amount of spice once I get everything else in order.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 8, 2015)

It is definitely matter of taste. And in my personal cook book it is always matter of taste.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a fan of the Spanish paprika's and especially the hot smoked. It can be very tasty on deviled eggs or sprinkled on any food like you would with black pepper. I've found Hungarian sweet to be too mild.


----------



## Szandra (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,

I`m 100 % Hungarian and I`m telling you we are always cooking this with sweet paprika! (NOT SPANISH, NOT SMOKED...NOTHING CRAZY) If you like hot, you have to put some hot in it too, but the base of every Hungarian is made with sweet paprika. If you need any help with the process itself, let me know.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 14, 2015)

That's good to know and and thanks. 

Please post your process.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 16, 2015)

Like Beth, when we visited Hungary I bought pouches of both hot and sweet paprika from a vendor. The cloth pouches had a cute drawing of a girl in costume and had a little wooden spoon inside. They made great gifts for my cooking friends and I kept several for myself. I was on a mission for making the best Goulash and Chicken Paprikash, and I have a recipe posted here for the Chicken Paprikash that's very good. I like a combination of two parts sweet and one part hot.
Now I've run out of the paprika I brought there and I think it was superior to what I now have to use. Just be sure to buy authentic Hungarian paprika Larry.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 20, 2015)

I saw a program on TV a couple of years ago which was about a Hungarian paprika maker.  They made 4 different pepper blends, ranging from sweet to very hot.  I don't remember the manufacturer's name or much else except the four distinct blends.


----------

